# Como mejorar la señal de un transmisor pequeño..?



## LOLO1980 (Ene 29, 2007)

Hola,escribo este mensaje porque me gustaria por favor si alguien de la comunidad me puede decir como puedo mejorar la señal de una emisora que desde casa oigo con muchas interferencias(RADIO 3),vivo a unos 60km de BCN y el dial es el 98.7(BARCELONA)..Existe algún método para poder oir de manera nítida y limpia dicha emisora desde transistores de mano ...GRACIAS y disculpad la ignorancia en el campo.....


----------



## Fult (Mar 20, 2007)

buenas, asi a boote pronto, lo unico que se ocurre esque modifiques la bobina, o el filtro, para escuchar la emisora con mas nitidez, sin duda seria lo mas aconsejable, mejor que tocar transistores, quizas poniendo uno en el colector aumente, pero claro puede ocurrir tambien que aumente el ruido, creo que lo mejor res revisar el filtro o la bobina.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 20, 2007)

Oye LOLO1980, si es desde casa y con una radio fija, lo que requieres es de una buena antena que apunte hacia la emisora. Las de TV sirven, así que, si tienes una instalada, ponle un divisor (splitter) y, una salida al TV y la otra a la radio. Puede ser que, aún así, requieras de un preamplificador de antena.
Respecto de la radio de mano, búscate una de buena calidad, a ver si funciona pués, no podrás hacer mucho al respecto.

Saludos: mcr


----------



## Fult (Mar 21, 2007)

eso res la mejor solucion comprarse otra, no?? en lugar de arreglarlo y buscar cosas....


----------

